
QDirStat – Treemap Visualization of Directory Statistics - vinchuco
https://github.com/shundhammer/qdirstat
======
vilya
Gosh there are a lot of these programs, aren't there?

For some reason I find it really hard to read these tree map visualisations. I
know the theory and all that, but for me they just aren't an intuitive way of
displaying that kind of information. For me a radial graph (i.e. pie chart
like) is much easier to grok - I don't even have to think about it, I just get
it. Seems like there must be plenty of people who don't think the same way
though, given how many different tree map disk viewers there are out there!

For what it's worth I use Diskitude
([http://madebyevan.com/diskitude/](http://madebyevan.com/diskitude/)) on
Windows and Daisy Disk
([https://daisydiskapp.com/](https://daisydiskapp.com/)) on Mac. Both are
great!

~~~
ComputerGuru
The DaisyDisk website is surprisingly ugly and does not do their app justice.

Here's what the app looks like: [http://www.creativeapplications.net/wp-
content/uploads/2009/...](http://www.creativeapplications.net/wp-
content/uploads/2009/07/DaisyDisk-4.png)

Ever since I've ditched macOS I've been waiting to find a similarly designed
app for Windows.

EDIT: Just tried Diskitude, but it's unfortunately nothing like DaisyDisk. It
doesn't do the same drill-down DD does.

~~~
blurspline
You could try this Electron-based app SpaceRadar that should run on Windows,
Mac, Linux [https://github.com/zz85/space-
radar](https://github.com/zz85/space-radar) It has some support for sunburst
graphs, flame charts, and treemaps (disclaimer, author here)

------
jpalomaki
Similar tool for windows: [https://windirstat.net](https://windirstat.net)

~~~
mmozeiko
Here's WizTree which is similar to WinDirStat but runs much faster:
[http://antibody-
software.com/web/software/software/wiztree-f...](http://antibody-
software.com/web/software/software/wiztree-finds-the-files-and-folders-using-
the-most-disk-space-on-your-hard-drive/)

~~~
arunc
Is this open source?

~~~
jpalomaki
Yes, on Source forget:
[https://sourceforge.net/p/windirstat/code/ci/default/tree/](https://sourceforge.net/p/windirstat/code/ci/default/tree/)

------
JepZ
For Linux/KDE:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filelight](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filelight)

I find it looks better and it has some dolphin (file manager) integration.

~~~
notyourwork
Any other linux based options? Perhaps for gnome?

~~~
notatoad
Baobab ships with gnome (in the menus as "disk usage analyzer")

------
0x0
Similar tool for native macOS:
[http://grandperspectiv.sourceforge.net/](http://grandperspectiv.sourceforge.net/)

~~~
dawnerd
Another good one (paid) [https://daisydiskapp.com/](https://daisydiskapp.com/)

Slightly prefer it over the other visualizers as you can easily stage files to
be deleted.

~~~
ComputerGuru
_and_ it doesn't look like it was designed in the late 80s.

------
tga
Similar tool for Gnome, with a funky radial graph instead of a treemap:
[https://wiki.gnome.org/action/show/DiskUsageAnalyzer](https://wiki.gnome.org/action/show/DiskUsageAnalyzer)

------
binaryman2
I agree that treemaps are confusing Thats why I prefer to use: Directory
Report [http://www.file-utilities.com](http://www.file-utilities.com) It looks
just like the MS-Explorer but always shows the folder size

------
j_s
The only tool I've found to show usage in Dropbox folders (that still works)
is an Android app:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cgollner.u...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cgollner.unclouded)

------
igitur
Anything like this, but ncurses based?

~~~
makmanalp
I use ncdu ([https://dev.yorhel.nl/ncdu](https://dev.yorhel.nl/ncdu)) all the
time, no treemap though.

~~~
igravious
Screenshots: [https://dev.yorhel.nl/ncdu/scr](https://dev.yorhel.nl/ncdu/scr)

~~~
platz
ncdu works well and is pretty fast.

~~~
digi_owl
Yeah i use it all the time and is one of the programs that makes me question
my use of GUIs for anything beyond media players and web browsing.

~~~
igravious
Terminal based music players: [https://opensource.com/life/16/8/3-command-
line-music-player...](https://opensource.com/life/16/8/3-command-line-music-
players-linux)

cmus, MOC, and mpg123/ogg123

I know what you mean. I'm building a terminal-based semantic web app after
having started out in Ruby on Rails because I was finding I couldn't think
about the app itself because of all the web stuff getting in the way not to
mention prevaricating about what front-end framework to use and to Webpack or
not Webpack and on and on. I would use a console version of Rails in a flash.

